# Seagrass Filefish



## fishfreak2009 (Aug 5, 2009)

I really like the seagrass filefish. Does anyone here keep them or know about them. I can't find much information about them. I would love to know if they nip fins, and also if they can be kept in groups. I have almost all the bottom, and half of the live rock covered with Caulerpa prolifera. The only invert is a long spined sea urchin, although I will be adding some cleaner shrimp.


----------



## Bluetangclan (Jan 23, 2010)

I have had some I caught in the past if we are talking the same kind of what we call seagrass filefish. Very active little guys. I kept them in a wild caught tank so when they started getting big I released them. I would not put shrimp in there with them, every time I released shrimp in, they thought I was giving them a treat and toys to play with. The ones I had were cool, I caught them both when they were the size of my pinkie nail along with a stargazer smaller than a pencil lead(no idea what it was, wanted to see) in a 65g . They both had their own shade of color. The dominant one was dark green, almost black, and the smaller one was a much lighter green, both loved my hamilida and stayed around it when not cruising. They would change colors when eating and go camo.


----------

